# DMA Modus mit IDE-SCSI Emulation

## UserD

Hallo Leute,

ich hab gestern für mein DVD ROM Laufwerk (HDC) die IDE-SCSI Emulation eingeschaltet indem ich im Kernel 2.4.20 die nötigen Einstellungen gemacht habe usw............ nun, es läuft.

Nur, wenn ich eine DVD anschauen will dann ruckelt der Film dann. Soweit ist klar, der DMA Modus für das Laufwerk ist nicht eingestellt. Hab im Linuxforen gelesen, dass man trotz Emulation den DMA Modus einschalten kann.

Also per hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc , wie es früher gemacht hab, geht es nicht mehr weil ich KEIN /dev/hdc mehr habe.

Wenn ich die IDE-SCSI Emulation aktiviere dann ist das Device /dev/hdc weg.

Heißt es dann , dass man mit der Emulation den DMA Modus nicht mehr einschalten kann?

Wenn ja , dann ist es für den Ar***

mir ist das abspielen von DVDs lieber als das Grabben oder on the fly kopieren im K3B

----------

## Mr.Big

```
echo 'using_dma:1' > /proc/ide/hdc/settings
```

schaltet dma für hdc direkt uber das /proc ein.

Gruß J.

----------

## UserD

super, danke, jetzt läuft alles perfekt

----------

## soulwarrior

Eine andere Lösung wäre den ATAPI-Modus fürs Brennen zu benutzen, ohne zusätzliche SCSI-Emulation:

 *CheatersRealm wrote:*   

> Foreword:
> 
> I got XCDRoast working with my ATAPI burner, without any ide-scsi emulation, because the new version of CDRTools supports the ATAPI method of using the burner...  All you have to do is run the commands below( as root ), then you should be able to configure XCDRoast as usual, except this time using your burner without the emulation.
> 
> Version Numbers (Just for refrence):
> ...

 

Zu finden unter: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=32009.Last edited by soulwarrior on Fri Mar 14, 2003 7:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## meyerm

Funktioniert das auch mit einem 2.4er Kernel? Sprich: ist es eine reine Programmsache oder muss der Kernel da auch mitspielen?

M

----------

## soulwarrior

Ja   :Wink: 

Ich persönlich benutze einen 2.4.21 kernel und da funktionierts einwandfrei.

Mit den gentoo-sources scheint es auch zu klappen:

 *pablo_pita wrote:*   

> I have just burned some files using :
> 
> $  mkisofs -R music | cdrecord  -v  fs=6m  speed=2 dev=ATAPI:0,0 -
> 
> I have used the ATAPI transport layer, no scsi emulation loaded in the kernel. I have removed also hdc=scsi-ide in grub.conf. 
> ...

 

----------

## DrSeltsam

Funktioniert das auch mit K3B?

----------

